# google vs microsoft + yahoo



## krates (Feb 4, 2008)

The topic says it all

i think it is not going to bring any change


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

No one can beat google and i think nothing will change if this happens..


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

M$ sucks with their policy of buying out competitors.Google FTW!I dont want M$ arseh0les controlling my yahoo mail uke: 
*www.kmfms.com/whatsbad.html


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 4, 2008)

Google is really big at the moment w.r.t to online services.

I dont think, MS+yahoo combination will beet Google search service. But yeah..there is big change they beat in other services. But this wont happen instantly..they need to work hard and have patience.

Personally I think, MS need to change some services.
Like add a blog service like Google bolggers. Live space is not very attractive for writers.
Promote its ads services like Google adsense, with some attractive features for advertiser and publishers.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

No one can beat Google


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 4, 2008)

*No one can beat google.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif
but in mistake I selected option two i.e. Microsoft + yahoo will beat google*


----------



## moshel (Feb 4, 2008)

google is too huge now...MS+yahoo can at max pose a threat.


----------



## anandk (Feb 4, 2008)

MS + Yahoo will CHALLENGE Google !


----------



## iMav (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> M$ sucks with their policy of buying out competitors


 who doesnt ...   take any and i mean any fortune 500 company they have bought competitors  and i dont think any company would go into debt for buying out another company unless it has concrete plans to better itself


praka123 said:


> I dont want M$ arseh0les controlling my yahoo mail


 hypocrite


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

This deal is all about money. Yahoo is a very big compony user wise, Yahoo Messenger has the largest IM users all over I think...not sure  though. It will take years for Microsoft to shelf it if that's what they want.

A few good things can indeed happen, like a new Unified Messenger, unified services....Flickr integration in Windows or things like that..

But personally I don't want this merger to happen, but the services to merge.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> A few good things can indeed happen, like a new Unified Messenger, unified services....Flickr integration in Windows or things like that..


NO NO NO NO!! Leave my Yahoo! Mail, Messenger, Flickr alone... don't dare to touch it MS!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

They won't touch it, they will just merge the services.

Like flickr support in Windows Photo gallery, Windows Mail etc


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

"No no, no-one can beat goooooogle....." *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/68.gif


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

i havnt used flickr (too many accounts to handle) but they say its good if they allow me to use my hotmail id then i will use it  so yeah im looking forward to this merger .... this merger is all about merging services and client/user base and i dont think MS will make any radical changes to yahoo mail or yahoo messenger msn and yahoo will most probably remain separate entities only further integration between services


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 5, 2008)

no one can demolish google in a long long time....
anyway wat im concerned about is wat happens to yahoomail...n our mail addresses ??
will they be shifted to ms or will it be scraped.... thats my only worry...

P.S. im neither a ms fanboy nor hater ... just hav some doubts over yahoomail


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont think anything will happen to our accounts


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

MS will make u pay for ur accounts..........

and Yahoo Messenger too will be available as Payed IMs with different versions like :
>Y!M Home Basic
>Y!M Home Permium
 to
>Y!M Ultimate Cr@p      *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/104.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 5, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> no one can demolish google in a long long time....
> anyway wat im concerned about is wat happens to yahoomail...n our mail addresses ??
> will they be shifted to ms or will it be scraped.... thats my only worry...
> 
> P.S. im neither a ms fanboy nor hater ... just hav some doubts over yahoomail



If yahoo is merged with Microsoft...than all yahoo ID will have windows live ID features. And you will be able to login at hotmail. And while logging you will have to enter full e-mail ID as xxx@yahoo.com



j1n M@tt said:


> MS will make u pay for ur accounts..........
> 
> and Yahoo Messenger too will be available as Payed IMs with different versions like :
> >Y!M Home Basic
> ...


Do you pay for
Microsoft live Ids............
MSN messenger
Microsoft Live writer
Microsoft live mail (E-mail client)
and many more.......



Microsoft worked for more than 5 year, to bring Vista, and paid all developers for their work. And if they are asking money for it, than they are crap..huh


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^yeah right on  DRM?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Do you pay for
> Microsoft live Ids............
> MSN messenger
> Microsoft Live writer
> ...



but I said if MS+Yahoo beats google ......they will do wat I said. And buddy, Vista is too overpriced ......and only has features of modern Linux boxes


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am wondering what happens if M$ is doomed?over M$ evangelist mongers here in the forum will be selling what? Linux? maybe!

I want to see M$ as a history subject of how the mighty demon called M$haft corp is subuded into soil by people for its monopolistic way and treating its users as slaves,spreading of DRM etc 

and really oh! really I want to see what happened to Saddam should happen to CEO ,founder of M$haft.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 5, 2008)

And maybe they will add yahoo msgr as a Windows genuine advantage...nd we will have to search for cracks for even yahoo messenger.
And maybe some h/w req for yahoo too like Sm 30 for yahoo glass nd Sm 4.0 for Yahoo plastic
And min 1GB mem for basic glass nd 2G for plastic/paper/wood


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 5, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> but I said if MS+Yahoo beats google ......they will do wat I said.


have you got mail from Microsoft CEO/ chairman that they are going to this after this.




> And buddy, Vista is too overpriced ......and only has features of modern Linux boxes


If you think vista dont have any special feature, than best stick with linux.

And vista is not much overpriced:
Vista Home Basic: Rs. 3500/- (New Delhi price)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> And vista is not much overpriced:
> Vista Home Basic: Rs. 3500/- (New Delhi price)



hey , who needs Vista Home Basic??!!....its for dudes, just cheating ppl with the name "Vista" 



> have you got mail from Microsoft CEO/ chairman that they are going to this after merge.



hey, hw did u know dat I ws getting mails from CEO of MS....!!!????  ........u know am a gr8 man


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

Why you guys fighting when nothing has happened? Peace guys.......

@Ravi
Why are you taking it seriously? It was meant to be taken just as a joke!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 5, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> hey , who needs Vista Home Basic??!!....its for dudes, just cheating ppl with the name "Vista"


I need, and many other need.
If you want more features, than get vista home premium: Rs. 5500/-



> hey, hw did u know dat I ws getting mails from CEO of MS....!!!????  ........u know am a gr8 man


Poor guy ........
cant understand comments 



infra_red_dude said:


> @Ravi
> Why are you taking it seriously? It was meant to be taken just as a joke!


I know.... dear 
But why many think MS ask for money for all its services.
They are giving many things for free, but people dont care about that.They only remember XP/ vista/ office.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 5, 2008)

^^hey man, ws just joking  .....don't be serious    am just light-headed at this hour of day, after a damn  working day*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/40.gif



so*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif


----------



## neelu09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Latest news has come in that google is also in bid to buy yahoo. Then the possible answer is google+yahoo.....no doubts


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 5, 2008)

If Microsoft wins at the end of all this search will become subscription based


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 5, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> Latest news has come in that google is also in bid to buy yahoo. Then the possible answer is google+yahoo.....no doubts


Google is never going to bid for Yahoo. Even if they want to, they will not get it because of government regulations. 

Second, Microsoft's first priority is to merge both Yahoo and Microsoft advertisement model in order to get more market share  and take over google..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

neelu09 said:


> Latest news has come in that google is also in bid to buy yahoo. Then the possible answer is google+yahoo.....no doubts


Don't think its true; rather don't want it to be true! Why are these big bullies after cash strapped Yahoo!?? Leave it alone!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 5, 2008)

Whoever owns yahoo, no change to industry.
If Microsoft buys yahoo, they will do to yahoo what they did to hotmail.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ Why is everyone only concerned about search.. what about all those who are in yahoo r&d? anybody thot about them????


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 6, 2008)

_No - one can beat google_


----------



## anish_sha (Feb 6, 2008)

Yahoo & MS have to bring something new, right now they are they just doing what google does, take the case of storge of email, it was google who brought it, the 1 gb space, then all began to give unlimited space, instead of tht they shud have brought something new to attract the ppl....google brought many things new and they provided most of them as FREEWARE such that it gets publicity soon... take the case of orkut, google earth, blog etc another thing is tht we feel "light" n much easy while using google products...i wish google had come before microsoft with an OS, then Google would have been Goooooooooooooooooooooooogle now


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 6, 2008)

anish_sha said:


> Yahoo & MS have to bring something new, right now they are they just doing what google does, take the case of storge of email, it was google who brought it, the 1 gb space, then all began to give unlimited space, instead of tht they shud have brought something new to attract the ppl....google brought many things new and they provided most of them as FREEWARE such that it gets publicity soon... take the case of orkut, google earth, blog etc another thing is tht we feel "light" n much easy while using google products...i wish google had come before microsoft with an OS, then Google would have been Goooooooooooooooooooooooogle now


the google os called Goobuntu, a modified version of Ubuntu Linux exists but is used internally within Google.


----------



## anish_sha (Feb 6, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> the google os called Goobuntu, a modified version of Ubuntu Linux exists but is used internally within Google.



 i told, if it had come before MS's Windows......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Well,the merge between yahoo and MS would be an interesting affair...
imagine the coming together of yahoo and msn..hotmail and yahoo sharing the same mailbox..u can have a yahoo and a hotmail id and u can access both of then using a single pass...

then u have flckr..just click a photo...connect ur phn/cam thru usb and then u get an autoplay option to transpher it to flickr thru a single click...

just think of the possiblities..its HUGE!!!!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 6, 2008)

anish_sha said:


> i told, if it had come before MS's Windows......


i think Google wasn't before M$ came ?


----------



## legolas (Feb 9, 2008)

Ravi, Praka, I concur with your views.

nolens volens, M$ has a large contribution towards what we have now. Most of the concepts were formulated from them, (being buggy is different issue, but which program isn't), from windows to office to visual studio bla bla..

Isn't it true that almost all the animations you see are created using 3DMax and/or Maya which utilizes powerful rendering features of DirectX?? or does it use OpenGL??? (confused)

I see no innovativeness in Google products except for Google Earth and Google Moon. Albeit I use google mail and gtalk frequently.

Giving more space for mail is not a concept. Its a tactic. Hotmail/MSN existed long before.

"bringing something new" Google??? really? what did they bring new?
they took over orkut, bought youtube, and blogger if i am right.
even for that matter Picasa!! 

I dont deny the fact that google search is the best! but I couldn't even finish counting my fingers over the blatant accomplishments.

for the heck of it, i have replied. I have no issues against either of them... They employ what ploys they have to in order to stay live. If you think M$ is satan and google is Angel, wait for another 10 yrs while if Google is still there, you would have passed ur stage of denial to acceptance saying google is at least equally devilish...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Mar 26, 2008)

No one will beat Google 
Google also has part of AOL so I think MS+Yahoo will not beat google

This will be nightmare to my friends in my inbox...


----------



## max_demon (Mar 26, 2008)

*www.google.com/intl/en_ALL/images/logo.gif IS GOD


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 26, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> No one will beat Google
> Google also has part of AOL so I think MS+Yahoo will not beat google
> 
> This will be nightmare to my friends in my inbox...


Live will beat Google for sure.

Live.com has already beaten Google in alexa Traffic ranking.


----------

